# View/Upload program?



## xFireSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

I am concered about this, because I'll be switching from Nikon to Canon soon, and on Nikon, I have the ViewNX and it's easy to view the files, give tags, details etc.
Also, I have heard that Canon dosn't have such program. Is this right? If not, what program are you using for this kind of work?


----------



## gossamer88 (Aug 24, 2014)

All Canons comes with SW CDs (DPP) in the box. You can also download the latest version by providing your camera's serial number at their download section.


----------



## xFireSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

So is it the same as functionality? I mean, does it have the option to add copyright to them all, tags and etc?


----------



## gossamer88 (Aug 24, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> So is it the same as functionality? I mean, does it have the option to add copyright to them all, tags and etc?


Yes you can.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 24, 2014)

My Canon cameras add the copyright notice as the photo is taken.

When you get your camera, make sure you explore the software, I think the last one we got did not have disks.  We had to log onto Canon's site and download it before installing.  There is a browser, and an editor as well as support for tethering, configuration, and so on.  There is a lot of functionality.


----------



## xFireSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay guys. Thank you


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 21, 2014)

You can configure the camera to add copyright to each image as you shoot.  And while the camera will include a bunch of software, most people tend to use Lightroom because of how quickly you can process entire shoots (DPP is a "one image at a time" editor).


----------

